# I did it... Jumping into the salt! (journal)



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Went ahead and purchased the tank. 

Got a 75 gal predrilled and sealed. stand and light as well as a sump. Will post pictures before i start up on the project!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

*W


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright! got everything moved into its appropriate spots. The stand in the garage, tank in the basement and sump in the 'manthroom' as we like to call it (full basement bath that is used for fish draining and washing up after yard/car/wood/tank) 

Pics to come!

EDIT Current plan is to go ahead and redo the stand (strengthen it up a bit and clean it off, paint and new hardware clean up the tank and start real real slow...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Salgado (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello, welcome to the forum. I'm also new to the hobby and starting a 75. I have everything needed but the rocks... still working on my budget to get that soon. Good luck for both of us!!!

Here is my first investment...

http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s635/1Peixe/20121023_221636_zps171a3769.jpg


----------



## Salgado (Oct 19, 2012)

This is only to test my photo upload..


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Need a hand now! I need to know flow values for marine tanks. 

This one is a 75 with a sump tank at about 18-20 and a refugium of 10. 
What type of sump should i be looking at?
I will be getting a wave maker that does 2800 GPH between the two, but i need to know what size and GPH i need for a sump... I found this cheap at lowes if it would work... 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_24482-60084-WP1300UV_0__?productId=3510002&Ntt=submersible+pond+pump&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dsubmersible%2Bpond%2Bpump&facetInfo=
It's 1300 GPH and has a UV light built in... Its a pond pump but I am sure i can retrofit it...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You need to know if pump is salt water safe? For most part check what impellar shaft is made of.It should be ; ceramic or stainless steel.Also how tall pump is as if water in sump is not a few inches above pump always, it will cavitate and draw air into it(boo his).Mag drives are comparible in price and can have 90 elbow installed on intake to make the most of volume in sump.


----------



## Cyberpred (Oct 26, 2012)

You will find that Saltwater is not a hard as you might think. The most important thing is to cycle the tank properly. Once the cycle is established it pretty much takes care of itself. All you have to do is make sure you do not overpopulate. Watch your water quality and do not overfeed.

I enjoy both fresh and saltwater.

C.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

ZachZaf said:


> Need a hand now! I need to know flow values for marine tanks.
> 
> This one is a 75 with a sump tank at about 18-20 and a refugium of 10.
> What type of sump should i be looking at?
> ...


To answer your question about flow. In your 75g a flow rate of 600gph through the sump would be fine. You want to go around 5-6 times your tank volume through the sump. You also want to use a pump suitabe for a salt water tank, that also has a sealed casing, you don't want any oil leaking into the system. I prefer the Quiet One Pumps. No need for a UV light either. Unless the tank has been drilled, you'll also be looking for an Overflow Box to get the water into the sump.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think regardless of brand(madness usaully provides good links to what everyone is asking about) he and I would both agree to a pump specifically made for aquaria(salt water). this piece of equipment has to run 24/7, and run right and safely.Surely money can be saved in other places and honestly even the pump he mentioned(quiet one{good pump}) is not out of range when you compare apples to apples.I think the pump you mentioned is an orange.Just saying.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

great to know, I knew about ceramic or stainless, and being sealed. But I was completely unsure of the flow rate, and even a good brand of sump. I make overflows for all my tanks, but this one i drilled out last week (pics still to come, probably tomorrow when i have some time, before i start in on the stand) I will look into the Quietones I think i had sen a couple on amazon. 

Note I am not looking to 'skimp' on anything, I never do. If i dont have the money to buy it, I will wait till i do! just want to have a good game plan for the future little ones!

This should work then aye?
Amazon.com: Quiet One Lifegard Aquarium Pump, 991-Gallon Per Hour: Pet Supplies


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Welp, you said you drilled the tank for yiur overflow, 1" pvc will get you approx 600gph there. You need a pump close to that flow rate after head loss. Or you T off tha return line with a line going back to the sump to fine tune the return.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright another round of questions. I will be going with that pump up there the quiet one, and is this enough flow here for a 75 gal wave maker? 

Wavemaker

And pics still to come soon... guh


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup, plenty of flow to start.


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

Adequate enough for reefs? (in forty years that is)


----------



## ZachZaf (Jan 26, 2012)

And honestly thanks RM, sincerly, for all you do in helping people getting started and moving in the right directions (myself included) It's wonderful to have such a knowledable resource at hand with advise i KNOW that i can trust.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

ZachZaf said:


> Adequate enough for reefs? (in forty years that is)


Should be enough to start a reef, that flow is over 20x your water volume. Good start. And being a wavemaker is a big bonus.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

ZachZaf said:


> And honestly thanks RM, sincerly, for all you do in helping people getting started and moving in the right directions (myself included) It's wonderful to have such a knowledable resource at hand with advise i KNOW that i can trust.


Thanks. Happy to help out.


----------

